# Spray Glitter from Wally World.



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

FYI, I went looking to find some fine glitter and found spray Glitter in 6 oz Spray cans. They had Silver and Gold. The glitter is ultra fine. $2.50 a can. It seems to work well.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty sure I've seen it in the crafts section and was wondering how well it worked for lures. 

Unfortunately wally world no longer appears to carry the devcon 2 ton. I was thinking of trying their Devcon 30 minute but am wondering how clear it dries.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Just wanted to say that if you are looking for spray glitter this stuff from Wally World is good. The can says "Spray Glitter" and has a picture of a Mardi Gras mask on the front. It blasts out like a jet but that doesn't cause a problem. They have silver, gold, and at one wally world I went to there was a pearly colored spray that had some glitter in it. Bought some but haven't tried it yet.

On the other hand, I CAN NOT recommend the krylon spray glitter (also 6 oz can). I got about a quarter of the way thru the can and it completely clogged. The nozzle is a larger diameter than the standard rattle can diameter so you can't just replace it either.

Right now I'm refinishing a zara puppy. I sand it down (that ugly clown color) so it was completely clear. I've been spraying on gold and silver glitter with clear spray coats in between to give it depth. I've got about 10 layers and will finish it with some etex with glitter. Should be solid glitter with good depth when I'm done.

Thanks again for the heads up.


----------

